# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Лурье арестован.

## fuсka rolla

в статье говорится о том, что Вадим Лурье, он же Григорий Лурье, был арестован за мошенничество. 
Если кто не знает, то в 2005 году был закрыт сайт MySuicide после самоубийств Макарова, Лома и Данаи, КЭт и еще много кого. После чего последовало заявление в прокуратуру по статье 110 (доведение до самоубийства). в ходе проверки выяснилось, что сайт, Дом и квартиры в Москве и Питере были сняты на деньги некоего фонда, которым управлял Лурье. По слухам, ходившим тогда на сайте Макарова Сергея, фонд был немецким, но точно никто не знал. Если  вкратце, то кроме денег фонд ничего не давал. и самоубийцы были предоставлены сами себе. Плюс Лурье оказывал очень деструктивное влияние на подопечных: в критических состояниях цитировал им Янку Дягилеву, а мировоззрения Лурье представляли собой смесь Ницшеанства и Панка. Как он сам говорил "панк православие". Это то, что Я сам знаю. вот статья  http://religion.ng.ru/society/2010-0..._oborotni.html.

после всех этих событий всеми нами любимый гражданин Искандарян Рубен написал заявление в прокуратуру. А товарищ Бо Бенсон написал книгу "ангел и фляга".

----------


## Кирилллл

ну замечательно, посадили подлого человека, Ну а к чему ты это всё написал?

----------


## fuсka rolla

к тому, что с Лурье много связано в су тусовке. особенно у тех, кто давно здесь бывает.

----------


## Каин

Не нравиться мне весь этот су бомонд; лурье, рубены, дягеливы. Шоу какое-то. Су собирающиеся в групировки уже не су. Для них су это уже своего рода развлечение. Чем больше будет таких су, тем больше су будут считать идиотами.

----------


## Кирилллл

> Не нравиться мне весь этот су бомонд; лурье, рубены, дягеливы. Шоу какое-то. Су собирающиеся в групировки уже не су. Для них су это уже своего рода развлечение. Чем больше будет таких су, тем больше су будут считать идиотами.


 Янка Дягелева, Каин давно уже умерла и я очень сомневаюсь что для неё суицид был развлечением, типо эмарей. Она пошла в открытую против системы. и думаю суицид был протестом.

----------


## Кирилллл

> к тому, что с Лурье много связано в су тусовке. особенно у тех, кто давно здесь бывает.


 кто конкретно?

----------


## Каин

> Янка Дягелева, Каин давно уже умерла и я очень сомневаюсь что для неё суицид был развлечением, типо эмарей. Она пошла в открытую против системы. и думаю суицид был протестом.


 Мельком прочитал. Да, тут она "ни с какого бока".

----------


## fuсka rolla

ну да. Дягелева там ни к чему была. Я ее упомянул потому, что оная в фаворитах числилась у сего гражданина. Просто чтобы показать абсурдность ситуации: ставить Дягелеву людям в сложных ситуациях. 
а про "кого конкретно"- Я не знаю сейчас кто остался еще здесь из тех, кто помнит МС. Мне показалось, что последние новости о Лурье будут интересно т.к. с этого все интернет СУ движения в россии начинались.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

А мне жалко что он арестован, мне нравился Лурье, и то что он знакомил суицидников, чтобы им было не так одиноко..

----------


## Stas

суицид, это когда сам себя убиваешь. остальное неправда.

----------


## fuсka rolla

Стас, а ты думаешь, что не существует влияние одного человека на другого? Лурье, конечно, никого не подстрекал, но он ничего не сделал для того, чтобы потенциальные самоубийцы жили. Если Макарову и Алисе их сайты были нужны, и они верили в то, чем занимались, то Лурье неплохо на них имел (ассигнаций). Это подло. Подло и нечестно зарабатывать на суицидниках. Тем более, что ему верили.
p.s. И Я был бы не против в лицо плюнуть Бо Бенсону (гражданину Некифорову) за то, что он у себя в "книге" написал.

----------


## Ankou

а здесь, к слову, есть те, кто застал ms? всю тему с Рубеном, Лурье, Макаровым, Бритым, Данаей, Ломом, Барсом...?

----------


## fuсka rolla

> а здесь, к слову, есть те, кто застал ms? всю тему с Рубеном, Лурье, Макаровым, Бритым, Данаей, Ломом, Барсом...?


 Есть. И они сюда иногда заходят.

----------


## Чувак

Не видел, но представляю. Весело наверное было. В то время мне было 22, и данной темой я не интересовался. У нас в городе был свой интернет-клуб, где все общались и знакомились. Я нашёл там много друзей и девок. И жизнь шла какбы так, как она должна идти. У меня даже в мыслях небыло что я с ними всеми однажды перессорюсь.

----------


## Чувак

> Ни разу не была в интернет-клубе


 Сейчас такое невозможно. Сейчас в подобном клубе все просто будут обсирать друг друга и выёживаться. Помоему, в те времена даже небыло понятия "интернет-тролль".

----------

